# Coffee shop counter design, dimensions and considerations



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking at speccing up some sort of counter and just wondered if things like under counter fridges were always in standardized sizes and if I needed to consider any other dimensions. Obviously I want the counter to be deep enough to house everything, but at the same time slender enough to not take up too much room and to allow for a back counter too. The height should be ergonomic and also obviously fit the fridges!

In terms of build materials, has anyone got any interesting ideas on materials or finishes that don't cost the earth, but would be super modern and on trend with what's going on at the moment. I've seen a few nice designs but don't want to 'rip' them off. I'm liking the idea of a concrete finish too, but reckon the maintenance and weight of that idea could become an issue! There's a lot of chipboard and naked timbre being used too, which is on the cards but I want something with a little bit more of a personal stamp.

Any experience would be appreciated as I don't know where to start! I think for now I can ignore the length of the counter as I haven't decided the final shape, or layout for what's going on top, but underneath must be able to have some fridges and storage.

Sorry for the fairly vague purpose of this post, I'm just trying to gather concepts, guidance and build advice before I feed this back to a friend who could put it together for me (but doesn't know coffee!)

Thanks


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

My simple advice is to mock it up. I first did some rough drawings (there's loads of free CAD packages) and then get some tables and cardboard, boxes etc and make a rough and ready full size mock up in the space. Here you can move things around, get friends to come and practice taking orders, queuing etc. Good fun and you iron out things very quickly. Good luck.


----------

